# Cars



## Caty0508 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi my husband has recently acquired a job in Dubai so we are trying to find some info out before we move.

Does anybody know if it will be ok for me to bring my right hand drive car with me from the UK to Dubai and is there any special fees to pay and are there the same laws as in UK - Ie Mot every year, road car tax, and does insurance work the same - 3rd party or fully comprehensive.

Many thanks

Caty


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

You cannot import a right hand drive car and register it for road use. 

Mine would have been here long ago if i could.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Sadly, I had the same thoughts before I came over here. Was gutted to find out (luckily before coming over), that RHD are illegal for road use


----------

